# Proteus Training Camp, Notts - May 08



## ThenewMendoza (May 22, 2008)

Visited with Smileysal.

For the life of me I can't seem to find out any history on this place, as much as I can find is it started life around 1942 and finally closed around 2002.

Anywho, the place is absolutely massive and it must have taken us around four hours to see pretty much everything, the site sprawls in all directions, tardis like dormitory blocks and the Trident club, room after room, in typical MOD fashion stripped nearly bare.

There are a few reminders of its former life though including a few bits of paperwork here and there. Proteus has been used more recently as an airsoft gaming site, evidence of which is all over the place.

Well worth a visit if you're in the area, I thought it was great.










The Trident Club, try as we might, we couldn't get a drink for love nor money...





























Was a great way to spend an afternoon!!

TnM


----------



## Kaputnik (May 22, 2008)

Looks an unusual and interesting place, NM.
must take a look at it sometime


----------



## sheep2405 (May 22, 2008)

Nice work guys.


----------



## sqwasher (May 22, 2008)

Looks interesting & a fairly big explore. Great pics as always TNM. I take it there was no bikini's either!?


----------



## thompski (May 22, 2008)

Looks pretty good, i've never played at 'South Yorkshire Airsoft' as its also known. Airsoft 'Urban' sites have excellent Urbex potential, just don't go on a Saturday or Sunday when games take place!


----------



## Lacelotte (May 28, 2008)

I spent a week at Proteus as a cadet in about 1998/1999. I remember the Trident club and a couple of those other places. 

It's mad how quickly things deteriorate once left for a few years. It was getting old but definately wasn't that bad when I was last there. 

How many of the buildings are still there?


----------



## King Al (May 28, 2008)

Cool looking place, like the shot of the razor wire


----------



## Mr Sam (May 28, 2008)

cool stuff might be worth a trip up there sometime.......bikini state  US base?


----------



## CitadelMonkey (May 28, 2008)

Nice to see this place again. Last time I saw it was back in 1988 on my last annual camp with the army cadet force.

The trident club used to house the NAAFI when i was there last. Looked in slightly better shape then!!!

Did you get into any of the billet huts? Would be interesting to know if they still had the old coal burners in there.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 29, 2008)

Lacelotte said:


> How many of the buildings are still there?



It would appear to be in the hundreds, though probaly much less than that in reality, they're all accessible too. 



CitadelMonkey said:


> Did you get into any of the billet huts? Would be interesting to know if they still had the old coal burners in there.



As above re access, sadly all that remains are the areas that the coal burners would have been attached to.

TnM


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 1, 2008)

apparently, Bikini state is a 5 level colour coded threat status, like the Defcon thing they have in the states, so that sign would have had the current status colour posted on it


----------

